# Prijs verschil US vs EUR ?



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey iedereen,

Ik ben momenteel op zoek naar een nieuw horloge, en zou voor de Tissot PRC200 gaan. Nu als ik gewoon al naar amazon ga, is er een aanzienlijk prijsverschil tussen de US prijs en de UK prijs. Hier kost hij bvb 340 EUR. Terwijl wij toch dichter bij Zwitserland liggen dacht ik :-s

Kopen jullie hier allemaal aan onze prijzen, of kopen jullie van ergens anders?

Moest hier toevallig deze tissot hebben, ik hoor altijd graag jullie mening! Moet nog een maandje wachten tot me verjaardag om hem te mogen gaan afhalen  Ware marteling van men vriendin..


----------



## Hans_NL (Aug 3, 2010)

Prijsverschillen hebben weinig of niets te maken met de afstand tot de fabriek. Factoren die wel van invloed zijn, zijn o.a.


potentiële omzet
lokale belastingen
marketing
exclusieve distributie
Des te meer exemplaren er potentieel afgezet kunnen worden, des te lagere inkoopprijzen er bedongen kunnen worden. Een gigant als Amazon USA kan betere inkoopprijzen bedingen en vervolgens doorberekenen.

Lokale belastingen zijn hoog in de EU. BTW zwerft rond de 19-21%. De gemiddelde 'state tax' in de USA ligt vele procenten lager. De hoogste belastingtarieven: California (8.75%), Indiana (7%), Mississippi (7%), New Jersey (7%), Rhode Island (7%), Tennessee (7%), Minnesota (6.875%), Nevada (6.85%), Washington (6.5%), Texas en Illinois (6.25%). De laagste tarieven liggen rond de 2%.

Marketing is de belangrijkste factor. Fabrikanten kijken naar het gemiddelde inkomen per bewoner en bedenken vervolgens een prijs die men bereid zou zijn te betalen. Je ziet dat bij computers, telefoons, camera's en - uiteraard - ook bij merkhorloges.

Exclusieve distributie is het hete hangijzer in Nederland. Tissot verkoopt alleen via een vast dealernetwerk. De prijzen liggen min of meer vast, en wel rond de 'adviesprijs'. Stunten is uit den boze.

Als je kijkt naar de prijs die je op eBay voor een PRC200 betaalt, dan kom je nog lager uit dan in de USA. Het probleem is dat het onmogelijk is om op afstand vast te stellen of het om een echte Tissot gaat, of om een fake. De PRC200 wordt inmiddels *zo perfect nagemaakt* dat alleen Tissot medewerkers nog in staat zijn om het kaf van het koren te scheiden.

De verpakking is zo 'echt', dat je makkelijk op het verkeerde been gezet kan worden. Wat een hebberige koper meestal vergeet is dat het namaken van verpakking vele malen eenvoudiger is dan het perfect namaken van een horloge. Je kunt verpakking, papieren en dergelijke niet gebruiken als maatstaf.


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

Maw, je koopt gewoon in NL?


----------



## Hans_NL (Aug 3, 2010)

Ursus said:


> Maw, je koopt gewoon in NL?


Uhhh, dat heb ik niet gezegd. Ik heb uitsluitend de redenen / oorzaken van de prijsverschillen aangegeven.

Ik koop regelmatig horloges van o.a. Amazon USA of Orient USA, geef een afleveradres op in California (kijk maar eens op shipito.com als je wil weten hoe dat in z'n werk gaat), vanwaar het doorgestuurd wordt naar mijn huis.

We blieven zuunige Hollanders hè.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Elk horloge behalve een PRC200 zou ik via eBay kopen. Zelfs een Submariner durf ik aan. Maar die verdraaide PRC200 wordt van alle kanten gekopieerd, werkelijk waar het enige horloge dat ik niet via eBay zou durven aan te schaffen. Ik zou het dan overigens wel via een andere website doen, er zijn best wel wat officiele verkooppunten die alleen via internet verkopen. Ik zou het in elk geval nooit in Nederland in de winkel kopen. Dan weet je gewoon dat je te veel betaald.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lester Burnham said:


> Elk horloge behalve een PRC200 zou ik via eBay kopen.
> 
> Ik zou het in elk geval nooit in Nederland in de winkel kopen. Dan weet je gewoon dat je te veel betaald.


Moah, ik heb er 5 jaar geleden een gekocht bij de Bijenkorf. Ze vroeger er toen 300 euro voor. Tevens zeiden ze mij dat als ik een bijcard zou aanschaffen ik volgens mij 15% korting zou krijgen op het aankoop bedrag.

Ik heb toen die Bijcard aangeschaft (10 euro per jaar) en na een jaar weer opgezegt. Ik heb die PRC200 nergens anders goedkoper zien liggen 

Als zunige Nederlander was dat snel verdient!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

boeing767 said:


> Moah, ik heb er 5 jaar geleden een gekocht bij de Bijenkorf. Ze vroeger er toen 300 euro voor. Tevens zeiden ze mij dat als ik een bijcard zou aanschaffen ik volgens mij 15% korting zou krijgen op het aankoop bedrag.
> 
> Ik heb toen die Bijcard aangeschaft (10 euro per jaar) en na een jaar weer opgezegt. Ik heb die PRC200 nergens anders goedkoper zien liggen
> 
> Als zunige Nederlander was dat snel verdient!


Ik heb gisteren een pm gestuurd naar de topicopener met een link naar een UK-based webwinkel die 'm voor omgerekend 240 euro verkoopt ;-)

Desondanks heb je geen slechte deal gemaakt bij de Bijenkorf!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

en welke winkel is dat, kan ook interessant zijn voor andere horloges.....


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Dat was Watches | Buy Watches Online from WATCH SHOP UK | Citizen, Rotary, Tissot, men's and ladies watches


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

yep dat is em, en zal hoogst waarschijnlijk daar de bestelling platsen voor mijn tissot!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Die ken ik, daar heb ik mijn Sekonda gekocht.



















Goede shop, snelle levering en goede communicatie en inderdaad goede prijzen.


----------

